# Long Beach ISS



## dogburtguy (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm a t shirt printer and don't go to many shows, but I heard that if you go to 1 a year, this is the one to go to. 

Is that true?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, I think it's the largest ISS show in the country.


----------



## reximages (Apr 3, 2010)

My wife and I go to the Long Beach show. This January will be the third year in a row. It has helped me grow my business. I would recommend to go and see for yourself.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Be physically prepared! I went to a much smaller show and my feet and legs were killing me after just a few hours. Long Beach will take several days, so be sure that you can take the extended times standing and walking.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

sounds like fun!

hire some sherpa guides/pack mules


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

into the T said:


> sounds like fun!
> 
> hire some sherpa guides/pack mules


it's a great show - don't forget your sandwices and a six pack!


----------

